# Shake on Shake?



## mastersconstruction (Apr 16, 2014)

I've never thought it the best idea to do an overlay. Certtainly it is not recommended on architectural shingles. But I certainly have never seen anyone do shake on shake until yesterday! Does anyone know if this is a recommended practice?

Chuck
Masters Construction
www.masterswa.com


----------



## shazapple (Dec 3, 2010)

Definitely not. I don't see how you could get it flat and looking good.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

How does one not constantly break the shakes when nailing them down. That would be like going over slate with slate.


----------



## hotrodo351 (Mar 18, 2012)

shake over wood shingles, in the old days, but not a good idea to go over shakes, you can do it and it might not look that bad, but if you ever got a leak youd never find it.


----------



## mastersconstruction (Apr 16, 2014)

Well, amazingly they did it and it indeed does look ok. I'd be concerned about the adhesion of the new shingles to the roof PLUS the ability to find a leak. I hope these folks aren't sorry in a few years time.

Chuck
www.masterswa.com


----------



## hotrodo351 (Mar 18, 2012)

youll never find the leak. and after years, if you go up and walk on it, well your going to be pushing down on the shakes and pushing the felt into the old shakes, big chance of tearing it. i did it once, heavy of medium shakes, thats what they insisted on. looked good, hey only have to warranty it for 3 years, long enough. id never do it again, was much younger and dummer then. guess you could stipulate that you would be responsible for leaks because of doing it this way.


----------

